# Anyone else an animal lover?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I love all things furry, and all things scaly and slimy for that matter ;-)

i have 4 dogs 2 cats and would have mice rats and birds if it werent for those pesky cats :roll:

sooo yeah and I also ride horses alot. great with animals of all kinds

also, love actoin! nobody expected i would like fish XD

opinions?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I love animals.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have 6 freshwater fish (1 fish that lives in my room but not mine)
5 or 4 saltwater fish
7 snakes
2 birds
1 dog 
and 1 cat


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think most people on this site are animal lovers in one form or another. I have 5 rats (adopting number 6 on Saturday), and (if I had time, money and my own house) would also have mice, a bearded dragon, a blue-tongue, a shingleback, a standard poodle, a children's python, a stick insect colony and a cockatiel. 
Plus any other animals that looked like they needed my help.

The only creatures I would never own are cockroaches or scorpions. I might consider spiders, but probably not. 

Oh, and all my fish.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh boy I love animals. 2 horses rowdy and Hutchison 2 dogs mickey and Hercules 2 Bettas perseus and apollo. 4 koi and 10 giant goldfish didn't name these guys yet. one cat mitsey 3 guinea pigs patches buster jensen and one cow crackers


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol i guess u all r! XD they should devote sections to dogs and cats alone besided the other pets section XD


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

I love animals. I have one horse-- Cherokee, one dog-- Shadow, one parakeet-- Skylar, and of course Mako, my betta. And that's besides all the other animals on the farm. :wink:


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha, I agree with Bombalurina as to most people on this site being animal lovers.
My family has a dog and a bunny, and I have two bettas (soon to be four in a few months). I'm in college now though, and I really miss having animals around.
I'm an animal science major and plan to work in animal welfare until I have the money and expertise to have my own shelter one day. (I also plan to be a rock star.)
I want to have 9 dogs (7 rescues, 2 from breeders), a few cats, a miniature horse, an older gelding (probably an AQH, Paint horse, or some stock horse mix- to help me regain my riding skills), a PMU rescue foal, a wild mustang yearling, many fish, a few rabbits, a couple of goats, maybe a pig, maybe a parakeet, some egg laying hens, and some rats in my lifetime (not all at once though!)


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I did my entire senior thesis on animals xD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ooh i love farms! lol i lovww horses and i never mind doing chores on my aunts farm


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a big animal lover. We have multiple fishtanks, 1 German Shepherd, 1 Yorkie, 2 mice, 1 pig, lots of chickens, and a raccoon.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

a raccoon? where did you get a raccoon?


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

*love*

i have a cat named Chloe and A dog named Cody and oh I have my fishies! aniamls+me=:-D


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> a raccoon? where did you get a raccoon?


I bought him from a raccoon breeder. He's very sweet. Sleeps in my parents bed with them, sits at the dinner table with us, and even watches tv with us. He's just like a little person.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love animals. I have a dog and 2 cats, I would have more ( and a few rats, a Beardie, a bird, a snake, ect,) but my dad doesn't really like animals.:-( I also have 6 fish tanks and plan on getting more...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Animals are awesome 

I have fish of course, a cockatoo, 3 dogs(1 is mine though)and my sister has a cat. I had a ball python for 12 to 13 years but gave him to a friend who loves snakes. Also when I was little my mom had a big iguana, we had her for 14 years but aren't sure how old she was since she was already fully grown when we got her.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Exterrestrial said:


> I bought him from a raccoon breeder. He's very sweet. Sleeps in my parents bed with them, sits at the dinner table with us, and even watches tv with us. He's just like a little person.


I'm guessing that the "they turn on you when they grow up" is a myth? I have a pretty big fear of raccoons. Sometimes I hear them ripping each other apart (it sounds like) from my bedroom at night.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone here loves animals!! Or at least fish 

I currently have a rescue cat, a byb bunny, and 2 boy bettas. If I had the funds and a larger apartment I would foster dogs. Since my dog passed away I find myself with a deep deep void. Also I would love to foster bunnies for the rescue, but I would need a larger place to house it since my stupid cat would torment it to death. My current bunny is used to his tricks and isn't really afriad which is why I must practice intense supervision!!

I've owned res turtles in the past, kept one for 12 years and my rescue for about 5. But had to re-home the two of them for their own health as maintenance got too difficult for my poor chronic lbp.  

In the past, owned hamsters and mice. Would maybe have some rats bc my sister has some and they are smart but I don't like the scratchy nails or smell of males. Female rats smell like grape Kool-aid!! haha!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a hamster, dog and two fish tanks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Where do you live that you can get a raccoon from a "breeder"? WTF?:demented:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i think racoons r cool XD its gud 2 b different 

and do any of ur alls cats pay attention 2 ur fish? Mine dont! My dogs used 2 lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pogthefish said:


> i think racoons r cool XD its gud 2 b different


It's all fun and games until they bite your face off :lol:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your Raccoon is cute!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

hey if ur gud with animas u can train them better XD how duz ur racoon behave?


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I am also a animal lover,I have 2 dogs-Savannah and Louie,1 guinea pig-Mr.Piggles,1 cat-Ashley,2 birds-Peak-a-boo and Diseny,1 mouse-Nemo,2 fish-Sundrop and Squatch,3 snails-Tigger(like winny the poo),Pickel,and Gumball,and 1 pigeon-Peekers.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD cool wat breed r ur dogs? mine r both labradoodles, mostly lab, all black. thunder u cnt even tell he has poodle, noodle has a slim body but sleek hair, not curly at all.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Designer breeds of dog are just fancy-named mutts. All the same, they're really cute. But there's no telling what the pups will be like!! "Puggles" vary so much per litter as do "Labradoodles" ... I think they're nice though. Mutts are my favorite breed!! lol

And no, my cat couldn't give two hecks for my fish. Which is fantastic! The 2 fish flare up and get mad at the cat when he goes near their tanks but that's the extent. The love is not shared!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hehe my betta Gilbert flares at the snake. I don't think the snake can even sense Gilbert :3


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

o wel ther mom wuz a labradoodle and dad a lab so im not suprised


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Laki said:


> my cat couldn't give two hecks for my fish. Which is fantastic! The 2 fish flare up and get mad at the cat when he goes near their tanks but that's the extent. The love is not shared!


My cat seems to know what animals are pets and which are wild and fair game. He NEVER bothers my fish... but he does enjoy the fish flavored water. Especially when I had my sorority... they would all investigate and surround his tongue while he drank... 
I was terrified at first... but he never tried to get one... AND HE COULD HAVE.

He also left our pet rabbits alone. He never tried to go after them... but he will kill the ones in the yard.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

At this moment in time we have two cats, several guppies, several platys, my betta (Kaze), my giant African land snail known as "D" (raised him from an egg, donated his parents to a local private school; they now live with two giant millipedes and another giant African land snail), several other species of snail (nerites, Malaysian trumpets, ramshorn)...

And as of today some red cherry shrimp.

I'd love to have a wider variety of animals as part of my family but unfortunately I can't due to illness, hence why I had to rehome "D"'s parents. I do love animals and can't get out of the house very often so being able to have some with me in my room is very therapeutic.

In the past I've kept various species of vernal pool critters (triops, seed shrimp, daphnia etc) and had a hamster when I was a child.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm an animal lover  We currently have our 8 yr old dog, our 9 y old cat, a 2 yr old stray cat we took in, a 7 year old Bearded Dragon and 4 rats (other than our many tanks of fish). I'm also a foster Mom for a local stray and feral cat rescue, although I don't have any fosters right now


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Africa. Giant. Snail.... Tell me a bit more about those!! I had to google it because I was like , " now what could possibly be...$%^&** that's a large snail!!!"


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ohhh I could go on all day about GALS (Giant African Land Snails), they are absolutely gorgeous! Real characters.

"D" has a shell length of 8 - 10 cm at the moment; he can get bigger and may do so once I move him to the empty 14 gallon aquarium. They're exceptionally easy to keep similarily to bettas (once you've made an initial investment) and are fantastic for first-time pet owners.

They can live up and over 10 years if kept appropriately and must have a deep soil substrate (they are burrowers); they feed off fruits and vegetables (nothing too acidic though) and also need calcium. Calcium can be supplied in the form of crushed eggshells, cuttlefish bone ("D" *adores* cuttlefish bone... give him a choice between any vegetable/fruit on the planet and a piece of cuttelfish bone and he'll pick the calcium any day! You can hear him rasping on it at night) and even beer! You can mix a few drops of beer in with their water and it'll help their shell growth.

They also don't mind cat biscuits.

GALS like humid environments, so closed off terrariums and the likes are good (obviously with ventilation) and they should be misted twice daily with a plant mister (using regular tap water). Their soil should be cleaned out once a week to once every two weeks and substrates such as rehydrated coconut fibre bricks are ideal... regular potting compost can be used as long as it's sterilized beforehand (we used to use regular potting compost but kept having odd plants pop up, could be bad if the snail eats them).

"D"'s parents were like an old married couple. GALS are hermaphrodites so a pair will definately give you eggs if they are of age (they cannot breed with themselves); Dawn and Dusk (D's parents) kept giving us eggs and I hated destroying them (30-200 eggs per clutch) so I thought we'd seperate the snails... they sulked. They wouldn't come out of their shells, wouldn't eat... they just sat in their terrariums for days.

The moment they were back in the same home they burst into life and sat next to each other. These two would follow each other around their terrarium all day sometimes.

The problem with GALS is that they are illegal in many countries across the globe, including most states in the USA. This is likely due to the risk of them escaping and becoming a pest, so countries with not-so-mild winters (such as England, where I reside) are the only places allowed to keep GALS as if the animals escape then they won't survive long enough to become a problem to native flora/fauna.

Heh... they can be very noisy sometimes. I've had nights where mine has woken me up several times. They have a habit of making squelching noises when they're overly excited at a piece of cucumber or something, scrape on their cuttelfish and have a habit of climbing to the top of their enclosure and letting go... but it's cute when they stick their head through one of the drainage holes of a plantpot just to say good morning, and I wouldn't be without "D"; he's brightened my day on so many occasions.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow.. Who woulda thought.. A snail. Makes me feel bad about crushing aquarium snail pests Dx


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, thanks for the info!! That's SO interesting!! Who would have thought that D's parents would become depressed without each other!! lol D is fine all alone then? How come you kept only one egg out of all those clutches? Would you raise some and sell some as pets (since they're legal?) I don't know if they're legal here in my province or country but I know my native climate would kill them too if they like humidity!! lol Newfoundland would be too cold for them. I know giant millipedes and scorpions are legal. I think its illegal to sell the giant millipedes now but my sister had one a few years ago :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Millepedes are adorable. 
The nastiest thing I ever saw at my exotic store was some Asian centipede that was ginormous. Like, it was purple and orange, and huge. And from what I get, most of them are toxic, and each of their legs has a little fang on the bottom and they can poison you if they crawl on you o.o WHO would want that?! Centipedes are the creepiest things IMO, they're the only thing I haveeee to kill when I'm outside :/


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 2 cats, 2 dogs, 3 fish tanks, 3 land snails, and 2 slugs


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Wow.. Who woulda thought.. A snail. Makes me feel bad about crushing aquarium snail pests Dx


 
Heh xD I feel bad for my mother (she takes care of the 22gal); we've had pest snail infestations in the past and I've been so up in her face about not harming them... I'm biased, though. But I can understand the devastation a huge population of pest snails can cause (we lost a fry tank to them a few years ago, we were very new to fry though and it was partly my own fault).



Laki said:


> wow, thanks for the info!! That's SO interesting!! Who would have thought that D's parents would become depressed without each other!! lol D is fine all alone then? How come you kept only one egg out of all those clutches? Would you raise some and sell some as pets (since they're legal?) I don't know if they're legal here in my province or country but I know my native climate would kill them too if they like humidity!! lol Newfoundland would be too cold for them. I know giant millipedes and scorpions are legal. I think its illegal to sell the giant millipedes now but my sister had one a few years ago :/


It's my pleasure . GALS can be kept on their own with no problems, they are more active in groups but D doesn't seem to mind; he's usually out and about when I get up in the morning and I'm always there to give him attention (they're a bit like bettas in that respect, they like attention and can be quite the attention fiends).

We originally kept 5 eggs from one clutch as it would be easier to rehome them (although they are common pets it can be rather difficult to find home for young as they are such prolific breeders when they're older) and two hatched; the first was "D", who I kept and the second (I can't spell his name but his nickname is "Pop") went to my sister. Pardon the comparison but hatching GALS eggs is like germinating carnivorous plant seeds: warmth, humidity, the right soil and levels of moisture and not much can go wrong.

I will say... once I went to check on Dawn and Dusk before going to bed and spotted something odd in the terrarium... turns out a clutch of about 30 eggs had gone unchecked and there were babies *everywhere*. Whoops. This is the incident that sparked us seperating the pair... the babies look like balls of snot with a transparent shell - still adorable when they are out and about.

We were very blessed as someone offered to take them ALL in. The babies are sometimes used as feeders for geckos and lizards... I don't think I could breed GALS if that was a potential future for them LOL. We were reassured that the ones we rehomed were to be pets, not feeders though!

Part of me would like to breed "D" when he's about 3 years old so I can continue his bloodline later into my life. If I do decide to do that I would definately arrange housing for any other babies BEFORE considering looking for a mate... I don't want that same panic and fear as with Dawn's unexpected clutch.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD this stuffs interesting XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol oh my goodness! Little snots! Finally calling kids little snots have a meaning!! lol


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

currently have 2 bunnies, 1 American Eskimo, getting a Alaskan Malamute soon <3, 200+ fishhesss, 2 saltwater tanks 

had a bat, tiny owl, squirrel as pets for awhile before before releasing them back to wild when I still lived in Taiwan. lots and lots of dogs!

Also had a cockatiel that's hilarious, a dove that's very cute that follows me, died of old age  

had Malaysian three-horned rhinoceros beetle and 5-Horned Rhinoceros Beetle (Eupatorus gracilicornis) before as pet (caught them in grandma's house in Taiwan) 


Ahhhh I love animals!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

omg i thot u sed 3,200 fish for a sec!


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a beagle-boston terrier mix-savannah she was a rescue from georgia,and i have a brussels griffon mix-louie he was a rescue from louisiana.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> omg i thot u sed 3,200 fish for a sec!


I just looked at my post again, it Does look like I said 3200 LOL, bad placement of that heart


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Oooh! I have...
Well read my signature xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Brussels Griffons are SO cute! I'm a sucker for little terrier faces  Do you have a pic?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pewmew said:


> currently have 2 bunnies, 1 American Eskimo, getting a Alaskan Malamute soon <3, 200+ fishhesss, 2 saltwater tanks
> 
> had a bat, tiny owl, squirrel as pets for awhile before before releasing them back to wild when I still lived in Taiwan. lots and lots of dogs!
> 
> ...


I used to have an American Eskimo, before we had to put him down.:-(( old age )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

love this pic:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yikes! lol ^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, fish is like , "omgwtf.. o.o"


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been lucky to live a life full of wonderful companion animals (and other critters..) including horses, a sheep, a giant rabbit, several wild rabbits, an angus bull, budgies, a duck, several chickens, geese, a corgi cross, several large dogs, several wonderful cats, stumpy tailed lizards, yabbies, pond critters, stick insects, spiders, praying mantises, hermit crabs, silk worms, spotted frogs, green tree frogs, bettas and.. well, lots of critters. 

Growing up on a farm by a major river made -everything- my 'pet' as a kid. I think back to all that wildlife and the farm stock there and feel blessed to have been raised with a reverence for living things. Yes, including the ones we ate. 

I've done my best to pass this on to my daughter, who also won't 'auto-kill' bugs in the house (unless they can potentially kill us, which a few can, here in Aus :lol: ) and loves animals. But I can't give her the rich environment I had, which has always made me a little sad.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a wonderful way to raise your kids  

Also, giant bugs in Australia = eww. I'd love to visit but I could never live there knowing the things that can enter my house through cracks... o.o

what's a yuppie?

Bugs that come in my apartment include earwigs, carpenters and basement spiders. We had a millipede the other night! The cat gets them all except earwigs, bc he was snipped by one. He doesn't eat carpenters, he kills them and plays with their dying corpses so when I sweep the floors there;s a couple upside-down nasty bugs


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> what's a yuppie?


LOL. You mean yabbies? Freshwater crayfish, found everywhere here and often kept as pets (and also eaten, yum). I actually once called the local council, hysterical about the 'snake holes' all over the yard in my new suburban rental property. So the animal guy comes out - and falls about laughing - apparently the house was built above an underwater stream and the yabbies were digging their way up into my yard at night, and leaving large holes all over. 

Well, hey - they looked like snake holes to me! (I should've known, though - the ground was way too wet for snakes!) :lol:

They come in quite a few colours - greenish, brown and even jet black - the blue ones are popular pets..


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never heard them called Yabbies... we just call em crawdads. I've never seen a blue one before. I used to catch them all the time when I was little. We had a decently large creek behind our house.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

"yuppie" "yabbie"... you know 

Also, they're so colorful!! Hilarious about the holes in the ground! Seems intelligent of them to dig underground like that, although freaking scary to see something like that come zombie-like out of the ground!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I always wondered why they seemed to be so far away from water. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

never heard of em, how big r they?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*coughs* Am i an animal lover? Have a look at my avi and signature lol


----------

